# NY Farmer's Low Hour JD Tractor Collection



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted a fun Youtube video...interview & walk through with Kevin Sykes at his western New York farm, talking about his collection of very low hour & rare John Deere tractors from the 1970's - 1990's:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Greg. Those style tractors are near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That was well worth the time to watch. Great job on the interview.


----------

